# Cost of living in Dubai?



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

What do you think the cost of living in Dubai is? How much would it cost for a person to afford food, clothes, shelter, healthcare and basic transportation?


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

There is a cost of living section in the main part of this site. 

On anything you see about rents, make sure you know what the time covered by the rent payment is. I nearly fainted until I realized that rents are paid annually!


----------



## Sher (Jul 28, 2007)

well cost of living in Dubai is completely dependent on the lifestyle you wanna lead. My judgement says for an average person living a good life in Dubai the cost for food, shelter, healthcare and transportation shouldnt cost you more than $2,500.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Is that after you've paid your rent for the year? Per month? Because what I've seen on here about rent, that doesn't seem reasonable. What am I missing? Or misunderstanding?


----------

